# Anyone here have the Oakely Jawbreakers?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

*Anyone here have the Oakley Jawbreakers?*

I just received mine last night. Clearly they are excellent sunglasses, as you would expect from Oakley. I love the adjustable ear pieces, and the ease of lens swap. That said, I'm not so sure about the fit; they appear very large, seeming to me more like snow goggles (well maybe not that bad) than sunglasses. I don't know, could be that I'm just more adjusted to the fit and style of my M Frames, and need some time to adapt to these.

What are your thoughts on them? Anyone else find them too large for your face?

What sucks if that they were custom build. Which means No Returns. :mad2:


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, I have 2 pairs. Love them. They are, in fact bigger, than most of the other frames, particularly at the top and that's on purpose. They were designed with the of Cav and they added extra viewing area at the top, because when you are in the cycling position, your head is angled down slightly, which means you're looking at upper edge of the lens. Adding that extra real estate there, means you don't have to lift your head and the frame doesn't block your vision. They look a little funny if you're wearing them alone, but with a helmet on, they look fine.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Yes, I have 2 pairs. Love them. They are, in fact bigger, than most of the other frames, particularly at the top and that's on purpose. They were designed with the of Cav and they added extra viewing area at the top, because when you are in the cycling position, your head is angled down slightly, which means you're looking at upper edge of the lens. Adding that extra real estate there, means you don't have to lift your head and the frame doesn't block your vision. They look a little funny if you're wearing them alone, but with a helmet on, they look fine.


Rich, you have the same cycling face I do -- always looking to be in some kind of pain. 

But yeah, I noticed that too ... with the helmet on in all seems to come together. Having a shaved head, wearing them alone and they just seem to take up a lot of room.

I wore them on today's ride and am rather happy with them, actually. They sit more secure than my Brikos, and the clarity is impressive. The one gripe I do have about them is the small blind spot the lower frame creates at my periphery. Makes me have to turn my head more to keep an eye on the traffic screaming around me.


----------

